# Atlanta, GA _ Tracking Club/Training classes?



## KAKZooKpr

I was just wondering how to get started in Tracking or getting a dog evaluated to see how they do? I live in Stone Mountain just outside of Atlanta. My GSD Lexi is 2 1/2 years old, I have taken her through a basic training class. She never really showed much interest and (for a GSD) doesn't pick up on things very quickly. Lexi is a bit of a ditz.







Sweet but not so bright. lol 

As a bit of history, I adopted Lexi off CL almost 2 years ago, her breeder trains dogs for law enforcement. Lexi is German working lines: her mom is a narcotics dog & dad is titled in ScH. Lexi however did not show enough drive and is also very small, she is less than 50lbs (which is why he was getting rid of her, she did not even have a name at 10 months old!). Lexi is however VERY food motivated!

My old Agility Instructor got to watch her today in the building and admired how she used her nose all over the place and was able to locate treats no one knew about that were about 4 1/2 feet above the floor on top of a fan. She also gave a clear indication that she found something. My Instructor thought maybe Lexi would enjoy Tracking.

Pointers & suggestions welcome!








Kristina


----------



## bigskyfarm

check out http://www.gasaonline.com . We meet at Ashley Hills Pet Resort in Monroe every Sat morning. Its a really friendly group and Fabian is always happy to talk to new folks about their dogs. Hope to see you there!


----------



## KAKZooKpr

Thank you, I will check it out!









Kristina


----------



## gagrady

You could also check out - http://www.coalmtn.com/

Group of very friendly people and have dogs with varying drives.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

> Originally Posted By: gagradyYou could also check out - http://www.coalmtn.com/
> 
> Group of very friendly people and have dogs with varying drives.


Thank you. I know Lexi does not have the drive for protection work though. Is there any group that focuses on teaching Tracking?

Kristina


----------



## bocron

We do tracking workshops here. Also you can track with the DVG club as well.

WolfBrook Dog Training Club and Dog Park in Alpharetta Georgia

The facebook page for WolfBrook for happenings and updates:
WolfBrook Dog Club & Park | Facebook

Here's a link to the facebook page for the DVG Schutzhund club.

Copper Creek DVG | Facebook

Annette


----------



## georgiapeach717

ooh its nice to see some more GA folks!!


----------



## SouthernThistle

gagrady said:


> You could also check out - Coal Mountain Schutzhund Association
> 
> Group of very friendly people and have dogs with varying drives.


Coal Mountain is quite a drive for someone that lives in Stone Mountain.

I don't know any tracking folks out that way, but you could try contacting Central Georgia Search Dogs over towards that neck of the woods and see if someone could point you in the right direction? You don't HAVE to do SAR just to do tracking 

Be careful in your area. There are a lot of "trainers" that profess grand things but have records with the Dept. of Ag.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

Thank you. I'll check into these. 

Kristina


----------

